# Why some restaurants with Drive-Thru refuse food delivery people at Drive-Thru??



## CincyDD (Jul 23, 2020)

Some restaurants with drive-thru will refuse food delivery people at drive-thru. Those places will always tell us to go inside to pick up our order. So my question is why? Only excuses I can think of are: 1) That particular employee working the drive-thru is just lazy and feels like its just an extra work he/she has to do. 2) It's a store policy that comes down from the management. Management thinks they can maximize their profit by focusing on customers that haven't paid yet, and since food delivery orders are already paid for and they have already made money off of those orders, they think we should be on the back-burner. 

That's the only two excuses I can think of. I mean at end of the day all you have to do is hand the paid order through the drive-thru window....I don't understand why some restaurants make a big deal out of NOT serving food delivery people on their drive-thru. Again the food is PAID its not on IOU or donation. 

Maybe people that has worked in restaurants can answer this.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Haven't seen this. Everyplace with a drive thru has closed their dining rooms today. 

But why would you want to waste time sitting behind cars in the drive thru? If the dining room IS open it saves time. 

To answer your question the likely reason is the food is not ready yet. Yes it is paid for, but they do not MAKE the food until the driver gets there. FF orders regularly sit a long time.


----------



## CincyDD (Jul 23, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Haven't seen this. Everyplace with a drive thru has closed their dining rooms today.
> 
> But why would you want to waste time sitting behind cars in the drive thru? If the dining room IS open it saves time.
> 
> To answer your question the likely reason is the food is not ready yet. Yes it is paid for, but they do not MAKE the food until the driver gets there. FF orders regularly sit a long time.


If the drive-thru is packed then yes I do go in as well. If not, I hit the drive-thru. I always prefer drive-thru over going in because as a customer I do notice I get my food faster from drive-thru versus going in and ordering at most FF places. I think most FF prioritizes drive-thru over walk-ins. 
So if the reason is that the food is not ready, why can't I just wait in drive-thru line like everyone else? Why would they have problem with me waiting for the food in their drive-thru line? It goes back to my guess 2)?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

When I was doing UE during the first part of lockdown, drive-thru was the only option!! "FREE DELIVERY"!!! I have waited at several drive-thrus behind 10-15 cars, just for 1 item. NOT FUNNY!! Especially when the delivery was right around the corner. So I made the minimum of 2.69 and no tip. Wasted my time, gas for Uber screwing me once again  .
What UE charges the customer and what we drivers make is a joke!! No wonder Uber is rich, figure it out!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Spots like Jack in the Box only do drive through delivery at night. No explanation as to why though.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MnyfrNthng (Aug 13, 2020)

CincyDD said:


> If the drive-thru is packed then yes I do go in as well. If not, I hit the drive-thru. I always prefer drive-thru over going in because as a customer I do notice I get my food faster from drive-thru versus going in and ordering at most FF places. I think most FF prioritizes drive-thru over walk-ins.
> So if the reason is that the food is not ready, why can't I just wait in drive-thru line like everyone else? Why would they have problem with me waiting for the food in their drive-thru line? It goes back to my guess 2)?


You are kidding right?

Every time I go inside Taco Bell to get my food, they start preparing right then and give it to me in three or four minutes. Tell me the last time you picked up your food in drive through in three minutes unless you are the only car in line. 

In fact, why do you even wait lines in DT? If the lobby is closed I walk to the DT window and ask for the order. 90% of the restaurants hand it to me there. In fact, many times I walk around the car that is waiting in front of the door and the employees give it to there.

It is so stupid to wait 10 or 15 minutes in DT for a $7 or $8 dollar order.



IRME4EVER said:


> When I was doing UE during the first part of lockdown, drive-thru was the only option!! "FREE DELIVERY"!!! I have waited at several drive-thrus behind 10-15 cars, just for 1 item. NOT FUNNY!! Especially when the delivery was right around the corner. So I made the minimum of 2.69 and no tip. Wasted my time, gas for Uber screwing me once again  .
> What UE charges the customer and what we drivers make is a joke!! No wonder Uber is rich, figure it out!!!


I guess you were totally naive. It was not Uber's fault. I started Uber and BiteSquad on April 20th and did not wait through DT even a single time. Very few restaurants asks me to do so and I say OK, good bye, I cancel the order, wait another driver.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Buena Beef is one. What is the difference? Hand over the food that's in the shelf to the drive thru window.


----------

